# Order mess up



## kilq (Apr 7, 2010)

the web site timed out when i was preordering my sc2 on the 'finish up order screen' then the webpage expired and wouldnt load up. now the web site says i havent placed any orders but the order has been chrged to my paypall account, and the item is still showing up in my cart


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2010)

You should try contacting their customer support!


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the site is having teething problems, i had my pre-order problems at the start, it has now been sorted, which i expect your pre-order will be soon.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you have received a e-mail saying that you placed an order or that your account has been charged from PayPal, I would wait and see what's going on.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 7, 2010)

That happened to me when I was ordering something from Dealextreame, annoying isn't it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The next day my money was back though.. so maybe I got lucky? Did it again the next time I tried, but I hit refreshed and the page loaded right and my order went through okay?


----------



## kilq (Apr 7, 2010)

i didnt get an email from them saying i placed an order but i did get an email from paypal saying i made the payment


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 7, 2010)

Create a support ticket here and I'm sure they'll sort it out.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

kilq said:
			
		

> i didnt get an email from them saying i placed an order but i did get an email from paypal saying i made the payment



Don't worry about that for a couple of hours, as it took that long for me to receive my confirmation from ShopTemp


----------



## kilq (Apr 7, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> kilq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





but the item i orderd is still coming up in my shopping cart and my order history says i havent made any orders.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

kilq said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was the same, as long as you received your e-mail from Paypal confirming payment, you are covered.


----------



## kilq (Apr 7, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> kilq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good cause i dont want to lose that preorder discount


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

kilq said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was first marked as payment returned, so i made out a support ticket to ask them to explain why, i haven't heard back from the support ticket but it has now been marked as a pre-order and an e-mail received from them confirming this.

You could take out a support ticket yourself just to get them to confirm you have paid, but an e-mail from Paypal is your confirmation of payment.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 7, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> kilq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ kilq 
same thing happened to me.

@ Jackthelad 
I hope so.


----------



## kilq (Apr 9, 2010)

has anyone else who encountered this problem had anything straighted out cause they still havent responded to the support ticket i posted when this happened


----------



## tajio (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a problem aswell, I've ordered the SCDS2 with 8gb it says the order is completed on Paypal but Shoptemp it is still saying that I need to pay and that I have no completed orders!?

I've sent a support ticket but has anyone had a similar problem like mine?


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> I'm a problem aswell, I've ordered the SCDS2 with 8gb it says the order is completed on Paypal but Shoptemp it is still saying that I need to pay and that I have no completed orders!?
> 
> I've sent a support ticket but has anyone had a similar problem like mine?




Yup, me too. but i havent opened a ticket yet. I ordered yesterday.

ill give em a bit more time before getting too worried.


----------



## tajio (Apr 11, 2010)

VatoLoco said:
			
		

> tajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I ordered mine yesterday but I just got worried. I don't want my money being wasted, i've also included my paypal receipt just incase.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

If the problem you speak of is the message "awaiting payment", see here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220393


----------



## kilq (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> If the problem you speak of is the message "awaiting payment", see here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220393



thats not my problem, ive made my payment but shoptemp has no record of my order


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

kilq said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever submit a support ticket?


----------



## kilq (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> kilq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i did 4 days ago and i havnt heard anything back


----------



## Reecey (Apr 11, 2010)

I ordered a DSITWO card as well and mine says awaiting payment too, but I would give them 24hrs before it registers so dont worry to much, I dont think there going to rip us off. Just be a little patient, the DSITWO card wont be available yet for dispatch for about a few weeks anyway so hold tight I say.


----------



## KendoKhan (Apr 11, 2010)

maybe the orders aren't going thru all the way because its a pre order and ,once stock is in they will give the order confirmed email? i think it say something to that effect on the bottom of the page.

PRE-ORDERS: The Supercard DSTWO is currently available for pre-orders only, the dispatch date was not revealed yet but we expect it to be in the coming weeks. If you purchase this product now, *you will be notified as soon as we can confirm the dispatch date!* You may also subscribe to our newsletter to make sure to receive the latest information about the SCDSTWO. Note that the image above is of the Supercard DSONEi and is not indicative of the product.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

reece71079 said:
			
		

> I ordered a DSITWO card as well and mine says awaiting payment too, but I would give them 24hrs before it registers so dont worry to much, I dont think there going to rip us off. Just be a little patient, the DSITWO card wont be available yet for dispatch for about a few weeks anyway so hold tight I say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tajio (Apr 12, 2010)

Everything got fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 YAY!!! Support tickets are awesome! I hope they fix this bug soon~


----------

